# Foswiki



## Oko (May 10, 2015)

Is anybody running Foswiki on FreeBSD in Jails? Could you please send me the PM? I would like to talk to you about your experience and share configuration problems.  I got it to work sort of on 10.1 with Apache24 but bumped into a quite few problems and bugs. I would prefer to run in it with FastCGI and Nginx. BTW FreeBSD port doesn't seem too useful. All it does it pulls Foswiki into /usr/local/www/foswiki and depending Perl scripts which are suppose to be shipped with Foswiki anyway. I concur that vanilla CPAN script is probably cooked to work on Linux only so that is not a small deal. The port doesn't pull web server nor display any FreeBSD specific message/documentation.


----------



## junovitch@ (May 11, 2015)

I notice www/foswiki lists an APACHE option to "Install Apache web server and sample config file".  Is that of any help?

EDIT: Posted before reading every word.  I would still think there would be some useful information there to pull over to an Nginx configuration.


----------

